# Going on a tube behind a boat?



## NathansMommy (Feb 9, 2005)

We are going boating today and I'm 7 weeks pregnant. Do you think sitting on an inner tube being pulled by the boat would be too bumpy? I'm thinking it would be, but I'm not sure. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

TIA!


----------



## Mytwokids (Feb 2, 2004)

I went boating when I was about 7-8 weeks and thought I might give tubing a try until I was on the boat watching others out there. They bounce a lot more than you would think. I even felt that the boat was borderline too bouncy. I wouldn't do it personally as I just wasn't comfortable with it. Also my sister got off the tube and said no way are going on there. She said it was much more bounce than she would have thought about until she thought about doing it pg.

Micky


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

I wouldn't.


----------



## NathansMommy (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks : ) I won't!


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

I wouldn't unless they go pretty slow.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I went on a speed boat when 8 weeks pg (I didn't know how bouncy it would be) and was terrified that I would lose the baby. I didn't, and he is fine, but it was terrifying, and I couldn't get off the boat and had to sit there for 45 minutes thinking i was killing my baby. You don't want that.


----------



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

Well I pulled a tendon in my elbow the last time I went "tubing" so it can get pretty rough. It looked like someone hit the inside of my arm with a baseball bat.

I wouldn't do it if I were pregnant.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Honestly, it's not something I'd do even if I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## dinomom (Nov 22, 2001)

I wouldn't. It can be very rough.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Probably too late here but, OK, I'll be the voice of dissent (sort of). At 7 or 8 weeks, the whole uterus and embryo and everything is tucked inside the pelvis. I really don't think you can injure the embryo by bumps and it's not like you could dislodge it at that point either because it's so embedded into your lining....

...in a normal, healthy pregnancy.

So, if something did happen, I would assume it would be from a natural pregnancy loss, not tubing... but what would you think and feel like? If you couldn't help but blame yourself, don't go. And if the worry outweighs the enjoyment, don't go either.

Have fun at the lake, though!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

At 9 or 10 weeks, I went on a speedboat. Never felt afraid. Inner tubing? If it was as bumpy as the boat, I wouldn't worry at all. I dunno, when you get out there, use your personal judgement. Ask them to start slow, and give a clear signal to stop if you really don't want to take chances. I went parasailing the day after the boat ride, but that was much smoother than the boat ride. Like because said, the baby is so well protected in there... but if it makes you uncomfortable, then you're not going to enjoy it anyway.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I was taking riding lessons when I got pregnant with my first and learned to canter during my first trimester of pregnancy. I see absolutely no reason not to go boating or even sit on the inner tube. It's a bit bumpy, but it's not that bad. I agree w/ the pp who said the baby is well tucked away in there. I don't think you need to worry about bumpy rides or anything like that until you're over 28 weeks.

You can always have them stop if you think it's too bumpy.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Another vote for being able to do whatever you want that early in pregnancy. Once I hit the morning sickness phase though, I find that I get sick to my stomach a lot easier than I usually do (I fly quite a bit and the only time I thought I might actually vomit on a turbulent flight was when I was pregnant--and other people didn't think it was that bad), so that could be an issue.


----------

